# Looking at buying a Z31 that had a fire...........



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Under the hood , typical leaking injector scenario. I'm just wondering if it may have gotten hot enough to warp the heads? $300 , not a bad deal , I guess......


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

The motor itself is probably fine..... Be wary of using ANY wiring or Sensors... The heat does weird things to plastic and ceramics... But the block/ heads/ tranny should be okay... Before I insert foot in mouth-------- How bad was this fire?????


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

For 300 bucks if the body and interior is in decent shape part that thing out and make a couple bucks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> The motor itself is probably fine..... Be wary of using ANY wiring or Sensors... The heat does weird things to plastic and ceramics... But the block/ heads/ tranny should be okay... Before I insert foot in mouth-------- How bad was this fire?????


 Haven't looked at it yet , I have no idea.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> For 300 bucks if the body and interior is in decent shape part that thing out and make a couple bucks


 Heck if the body is in better shape than mine , I'm going to transfer all my mods over , use what I need to get it running again and part the old one out. My old Z31 isn't in the best shape , if this car is any better , well...........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah I need to find some seats and paint mine then it would be mint


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

if it looks good and stuff, we might be able to do it over here at my place....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Depends if they carried fire extinguishers with them like I do.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

TheJackal said:


> if it looks good and stuff, we might be able to do it over here at my place....


 Well I went and looked at it. The fire seemed to be pretty much confined to the under hood area. The timing belt is still attached and in decent shape. There's a few missing pieces , looks like he was originally parting it out and changed his mind. The engine and turbo is all there , as well as the radiator and all the drivetrain stuff. I don't care for the body , I think mine is probably actually in better shape. The interior is bad , the carpet is shot but maybe the seats could be saved , and they are un-powered , kinda unusual for a turbo. The dash cover is shot and it has the digital setup , I was kinda hoping for analog........
I think it's ok for a parts car. If you wanna throw down on it with me , let me know. I don't really have room to keep it here , though.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn this is when I wish I had 150 bucks. But I wouldn't be able to get the parts easily


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It's gone , guy sold it on me. He's all like , "Sorry , I needed the money." I bet he did , friggin crack-head.........  People piss me off so much sometimes , he's like all desperate for me to come look at it and then sells it off 1/2 a day after I drive 30 miles to do so...........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Denver is full of em man!


----------

